# Candy Buffet Ideas



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

So, we are doing a candy buffet this year..yeah!  I would like to start stocking up on candy (have been working on collecting jars already) as I know it will be a bit of an expense...that way I can spread out the spending, tricking DH on the ACTUAL cost, hee hee!
So, I am looking for ideas of what kind of candy to fill the jars with?
I am thinking Halloween M&Ms (hoping they are just black/orange this year, not that weird monster mix with the purple colored ones!)
Candy Corn...should I do this or an autumn mix?
Individually wrapped bubble gum..the bags you get from the Dollar Tree..the new version of "Pal" bubble gum we all know and love!
Twizzlers..
And thats all I have. I was thinking of having between 8-10 jars. Ideas, anyone


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

rock candy
old fashion candy sticks
suckers
body parts candies
with the candy corn I'd do two different jars one with plain and one with mix
wonka candy
a different color in each jar
red hots/hot tamales candies
with the M&Ms they can be bought in individual colors

here are some websites that offer Bulk candy
www.sweetfactory.com
www.candywarehouse.com
www.bulkcandystore.com


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

P.S. maybe I should take my own advice as I too am thinking of a candy buffet...lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I would add chocolate mixes to your stock as well, just not M&M. I do like Si-Cotik choices on the candies. This sound all yummie to me.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I like your Candy Buffet idea. I like alot of the candy already listed. I would add..Hershey's kisses,Pixy Stix,Cow Tales & Gummy Worms.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Ooh, I like this idea! Instead of handing out goodie bags as guests leave, maybe I'll just set up the candy with some empty treat bags they can fill and take home


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

awesome idea!! i was thinking about putting halloween oreo in a glass jar with a lid, and twizzlers would look cool too!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

well i wanted to do one last year and it didnt get done, and then Pandora talked about one this year...so I have been working on it for a few weeks. Thanks for the ideas, they are great...keep them coming!!


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a great idea! I usually scatter jars/bowls of candy throughout the party area, but i really like the idea of grouping them in a buffet. It would be a popular hang-out spot during the party, I'm sure (even though it is mostly adults at my parties). I can imagine putting glow sticks and mini strobe lights in and around the arrangements and really making it a focal point - how fun! 
I like your lists of candies. I would also include: caramel apple suckers, chocolate eyeballs, butterscotch and good old fashioned caramel squares... yummy!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

If you're interested in something homemade, my son and I made these yesterday. They were SOOOO GOOOD! Once you try fresh, homemade marshmallows, you'll never go back to store-bought. Plus, it's cheap, and easy to do:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/homemade-marshmallows-recipe/index.html


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Here are some ideas.....have fun!*  *H1*


----------



## xJane (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome idea! Those freakishly chewy Molasses Kisses have always been a hit at my place. And red and black shoe string licorice may look cool in the same jar, either mixed up or layered. Good luck!
xJ


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

tips: http://spookytimejingles.blogspot.com/2009/10/create-your-own-candy-buffet.html

ideas:http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...tle&resnum=4&ved=0CDEQsAQwAw&biw=1345&bih=553

http://www.figswithbri.com/?p=731


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Si-cotik, that last link with the skeleton brain truffles was---well to die for! LOL

I love the candy buffet ideas and links. I am so going to go with this. I have just come up with the idea, but I think since I am doing the Be WITCHY party and also using witches as the theme for my Boo Bash (Witches Ball) that I will make a Hansel and Gretel house and candy bar. Now, I am off to find a pic of that witch from the story...

You guys rock!!!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, thanks guys for the links and the photos, and recipes! This really helps ! The cauldrons are a great idea...if I was doing all wrapped candies, I would do that. May have to pick up a set of cauldrons after Halloween for another year. Maybe add the classic orange jack o lantern bucket in there as well? I have almost all of my jars....I am trying to stick with ones with lids, but may be open to adding ones that do not have lids. Now to get the candy scoops and containers. Those I think I will get of the internet-Rikki gave me a great site for the chinese containers...I will be getting black ones and putting orange jack o lantern stickers on them. Thinking of maybe adding ribbon around the jars? I did see a jar necklace at Michaels..black shiny beads with a spider hanging off of it...may use them on one of the larger jars. Then I will probably get place setting cards to write the name of the candy on, in case some are not obvious! So excited for this little project, and it involves some of my favorite things...Candy!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Si-cotik said:


> tips: http://spookytimejingles.blogspot.com/2009/10/create-your-own-candy-buffet.html
> 
> ideas:http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...tle&resnum=4&ved=0CDEQsAQwAw&biw=1345&bih=553
> 
> http://www.figswithbri.com/?p=731


*Great tips and I really liked the skull truffles....it would be alot of work for a party....but what a great effect! Thanks for posting.* *H1*


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

black licorice and those cinnamon stick s(they have all flavors) from the candy store also chocolate covered pretzels. Great idea!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

we are going to use these instead of scoops

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...chMain&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&N=0


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the tongs Si-cotik!

On another thread someone posted about skull ice cube trays at Dollar Tree. Our store hasn't had them, but I was wondering if they could be used for the truffles?


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Si-cotik said:


> we are going to use these instead of scoops
> 
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...chMain&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&N=0


Love those! I wonder how they would work with M&Ms and other small candies? They are darling!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I heard this recipe of taking kettle corn popcorn and stirring in candy corn, reeses pieces, and any kind of roasted nuts....some people actually drizzled melted chocolate over it too....seemed good to me 

They called it "Monster Munch" haha










I also like the table cloth in this picture lol


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

You can get the colored M&Ms at Micheals... We are doing classic orange and black, and maybe even some grey!


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

You can find colored M&Ms at Micheals... we are doing the classic black and orange, and maybe even the grey... I think those are cool!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

pmpknqueen said:


> I heard this recipe of taking kettle corn popcorn and stirring in candy corn, reeses pieces, and any kind of roasted nuts....some people actually drizzled melted chocolate over it too....seemed good to me
> 
> They called it "Monster Munch" haha
> 
> ...


That looks yummy!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would love to be able to afford the personilzed m&m's they look so cool.
Post pictures of your set up it sounds good.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I got the tongs today. They are a might small, but I think they will work. It will certainly proportion it enough that the kids will not overdo on the candy.


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

So I was thinking last night while lying in bed how much i'd love to make those truffles (white chocolate skulls) but i'd just never have the time...and then it hit me...I could still cover the walnuts in pink (tinted) white chocolate and serve them as "Candied Rat's Brains" Yeah, I love when a new idea just hits me!!!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Great idea ghostluva


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, i love this thread! One of my best friends just got married and had a candy bar at her reception. Everyone loved it! It would be an awesome idea for a halloween party, because there is soooo much you can do with it. Thanks for all the pictures and great ideas. I'm definitely putting this on my list. I'm having a circus themed party, so it would be great to add cotton candy, lollipops, carmel popcorn, etc.


----------



## Zillah (Sep 14, 2008)

I plan on ripping this idea off for my sweets buffet!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

If you have a Party City where you live, they have bulk candy bins. The one near me has TONS of candies in bins. I'd go there to get some ideas for candy!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Zillah said:


> I plan on ripping this idea off for my sweets buffet!


Okay. I've gotta ask!

you have a recipe or any idea how they made them?
Looks cool!


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is a fast, cheap, way to make a home made candy that really goes a long ways and is not hard to make at all.

Monkey Munch
9 cups chex cereal (corn, rice, wheat) one kind or a mix.
1 cup of chocolate chips (milk chocolate or dark your choice.
1/2 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup butter or margarine
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/2 cups powdered sugar

put the chex in a bowl 
place chocolate chips, peanut butter and butter in to a quart sized bowl stir and microwave 1 minute stir, zap again 30 seconds at a time until melted and smooth.
add vanilla and stir
pour over the cereal
put in zip lock bag add the powdered sugar and shake
spread on wax paper until dry. 
Keep in the fridge in air tight container and enjoy.......
It really is yum!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

thats a great idea! I make something similar called Puppy Chow! Maybe I can call it Monster Munch...it will make a lot and go a long way treat wise without spending a lot of money! Thanks!


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the name change....Monster munch! If you are worried about to many hands in the bowl you could always get some cheap zip lock Halloween baggies from Dollar Tree and do them in bags. 50 Halloween zip locks are only a buck and that would make it so not so many fingers was in the bowl getting their own. Then just sit the bags on a tray on the table.

The thing I love about this stuff is it really does go a long way. Its a great treat at a really nice price and really fills the treat bags nice.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Poison Patty said:


> Here is a fast, cheap, way to make a home made candy that really goes a long ways and is not hard to make at all.
> 
> Monkey Munch
> 9 cups chex cereal (corn, rice, wheat) one kind or a mix.
> ...


You can never go wrong with chocolate and peanut butter! haha

My aunt makes this at christmas. It's addictingly good.


----------



## rocketscience (Nov 17, 2009)

Mix your candy corn with homemade chex mix (or bought), throw in sunflower seeds (shelled, of course), mini pretzels, peanuts, or whatever nuts, candy and salty snacks you like.


----------



## Zillah (Sep 14, 2008)

Si-cotik said:


> Okay. I've gotta ask!
> 
> you have a recipe or any idea how they made them?
> Looks cool!



I found them here:
http://mattbites.com/2009/10/13/adams-scary-apples/

They don't seem very difficult, either! I still have a ton of licorice root sticks from last year, too. Perfect for these!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I happened to find a few more ideas on this subject today..... a neat effect by layering different colors. You could do Halloween themed colors, like black and orange, orange and lime green, etc. 










Chocolate...



















Really cute! Mini chocolate bars recovered with Halloween paper. Can find the paper and emblishments in scrapbooking area at craft store.










View attachment 11977


View attachment 11978


View attachment 11979


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Halloweenie1, those photos are great. TFS


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I made some candy buffet jars for my party today. Not sure what I'm going to put in them! I might try to get hold of some candy corn (it's not a common thing here in the UK, but you can buy it online I think.)

The jars were super-easy to make. I'm going to make some spooky labels for them too:


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those look great Lea. Is that rsibbon and did you hot glue it on the jars? I saw some similar jars at GW last week. I think I will check and see if they are there. I also have quite a few that I use to hold bath salts around my tub. I am going to empty them out and just wash and sterilize in the dishwasher. I always have to put them up for Halloween, so it will be nice to use them instead of storing them for a month.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, they're just various ribbons I picked up...I just glued them on with pritt-stick!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Poison Patty said:


> I love the name change....Monster munch! If you are worried about to many hands in the bowl you could always get some cheap zip lock Halloween baggies from Dollar Tree and do them in bags. 50 Halloween zip locks are only a buck and that would make it so not so many fingers was in the bowl getting their own. Then just sit the bags on a tray on the table.


Or you could put scoops in the bowls, so people don't use their fingers. You could even decorate the scoops, or you might be able to find some already decorated. I found a pretty nice looking clear plastic ladle shaped like a skeletal hand/arm for sale a while ago...


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Check out this site:

http://theholidayqueen.blogspot.com/


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is one more snack mix that we usually do at Christmas time as neighbor gifts.

2 cups Rice chex
2 cups cherrios
2 cups mixed nuts

3 tablespoons of veg oil with two packages of butterscotch chips
put in a glass bowl and microwave 2 minutes at a time until melted smooth.
Pour slowly over dry chex, cherrios and nuts.
Spread on a wax papered cookie sheet until cool. Break up and store in an air tight container in the fridge until ready to serve.

This really is tasty and I don't like butterscotch.....
I have tried it with chocolate chips and peanutbutter chips but it isn't as good as it is with the butterscotch.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Can I get some more actual candy ideas? I am thinking the usual fun size bars, MM's, candy corn, etc. but what else would be good to display?


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

It's always good to check the Martha Stewart website....seriously she always has cool stuff for Halloween and it's always easy to make


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is what I think we are doing, not 100%, but close 
M&Ms (black and orange)
Reeses Pieces (nice fall colors of orange and yellow)
Candy Corn
Twizzlers
Gummy Bears
Sugar Daddy Suckers
Hershey Fun Sized Bars
Individually wrapped bubble gum (from the Dollar Tree...the Pal Bubble Gum) Brings me back to those TOT as a kid days!

Im trying to be cost effective as I am slightly concerned about the cost of this all...I already have the jars  I got a 2 1b bag of Twizzlers are Wal Mart for $2.00. Cant beat that  Was thinking instead of buying a scoop, pair of tongs or ladle for each jar, that I would buy one of each and put in a little Halloween Basket for people to use. I was also thinking of Hershey Miniatures, as we are having Smores and will use Hershey Bars for that....depends on what I can get cheap!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What about Red Hots, Hot Tamales, orange slices or spice drops, Boston baked beans (make sure the no one is allergic to peanuts), Sugar Babies.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

PrintersDevil...those are great ideas, and Im sure they would look great in a jar. Im trying to stick with candy I like, in case there are leftovers...I wont be stuck with a bunch of stuff we dont like. Actually, maybe that WOULD be the better idea, lol!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I just looked at the pic on this thread of the large eyes, wonder where those could be found? Thanks for the ideas, writing them down to buy.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought some chocolate eyeballs last year at Big Lots. They came in solid chocolate or choc covered peanut butter. They were covered in foil that looked like eyeballs and were CHEAP and also very good.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Found them at Fred's today (that may just be a Southern store!) they were Palmer's and came in fudge, peanut butter and carmel. Still on the prowl for unique candy!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I saw the chocolate eyeballs today at Big Lots. They wre $3.00 for a bag and they were made by Palmers...they would look good in the jars!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe some small sugar skulls, like they make for Dia de los Muertos? If you can't find them to buy there are a lot of recipes to make them. Actually if you bought skull molds you could make lots of other candies too, like hard candy (pretty easy to make.) 
I've also heard these make pretty good candy molds:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/a34b/


You could also see if you can find these:










I found them last year, in Madison WI on clearance after Halloween so I don't know if they're available this year or in other areas. I did a search and they are avaliable online.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks Haunted Horror, I am going to try and order some of these. I hate licorice but that is COOL idea for the jars. Like the package too.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Do a search for "skull candy molds" and you turn up several hits, including a Wilton mold (I am also ordering the Wilton Witch's Fingers mold this year). You can also find candy molds for brains and many other festive Halloween frippery. 

I was really liking the truffles but so not going to make a mold for them - these are not quite as awesome a skull mold for the truffles IMO, but I think it will still be a nice effect - and sure beats making my own mold!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

Last year I got eyeballs at Dollar Tree. 

I was able to get them in two different sizes. Hopefully they will be there this year.


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

We are doing a candy buffet this year for part of our favor table as well. 

I have been collecting jars and containers for years now... (another secret obsession of mine) you can find a lot of unique finds at your local thrift stores. keep in mind that a nice coat of black spray paint can transform just about any container if not clear glass into a Halloween treasure. 

I plan on molding chocolate into skulls, pumpkins and ghosts. I will wrap each of those in shiny candy foil.

Also on the agenda will be
black shoe string licorice
rock candy suckers
caramel & black candied apples (yes I have made the ones from Matt's bites before and will be doing them again this year as they are always a hit)
Peanut Butter Toffee
M&M's
Caramel Hershey Kisses
Orange Jelly Beans
Caramel squares
Candy Corn in several different flavors
butterscotch bites

Anything that doesn't come in a colored wrapper that will coordinate I will use bits of fabric and ribbon to cover them with.

I purchased 4" round gold cookie tins on clearance last year from a local cake and candy shop for about $.40 each and I sprayed them with shiny black paint this summer on the outside. I have placed a large silk maple leaf in the bottom of each one. I have glued a thin decorative Halloween ribbon around the edge of the lid. Guest will be able to fill their tins and take them home.

Hope this helps! Good luck.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> Love the tongs Si-cotik!
> 
> On another thread someone posted about skull ice cube trays at Dollar Tree. Our store hasn't had them, but I was wondering if they could be used for the truffles?


Those skull ice cube trays from Dollar Tree could definitely be used to make truffles. I actually bought some for that purpose last year, but never got around to making them. You could probably just use those candy melts to form the outer shell of the truffle.

Wilton also makes a skull truffle mold. It makes skulls that look like this:












Back on topic: If I were doing a candy buffet I would most likely pick a color theme that fits with my overall party theme. I'd probably choose 2 or 3 colors and pick candy that matched those colors. Maybe something like this: 













































(_Love this idea!_)

Candy options could be m&m's (if you have a candy store in a mall or somewhere nearby, you can sometimes find individual colors of m&m's sold in bulk), jelly beans, gumballs, licorice, chocolate bars (mini or full sized) covered in coordinating scrapbook paper, lollipops (either the fun swirly ones or just regular ones covered in coordinating tissue paper). Depending on your color theme, there's tons of different candy options.


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

there is also free candy wrappers that are printable all over the web. You can also find one like "reece's sneezes. Bits of Boogers in a icky sticky shell" Just print and wrap the paper on.
http://familyfun.go.com/printables/april-fools-prank-fake-candy-wrapper-702818/

these are awesome.
http://kitchenmixgifts.budget101.com/wrappers/Hw2.pdf

http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/10/14/candy-bar-covers/

hope these help.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's a free printable Halloween inspired mini candy bar wrapper. Scroll down for the Halloween version.

http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com/2010/05/mmm-candy-wrappers-sweet.html



There's also websites that will make personalized wrappers for you. Like the one below that can be found at http://www.simplyweddingstuff.com/cucrhacabarw.html?utm_source=cucrhacabarw&utm_medium=shopping%2Bengine&utm_campaign=gshopping












Or these:









Found here: http://www.personalcreations.com/shop/thumbnail.asp?ensemble_code=10G080X&world_code=1&category_code=&subcategory_code=&search_type=subcategory&GCID=&Keyword=10G080X&sbgid=&cmpid=ch_Google&isGODATA=N&CAWELAID=572405996&ischadv=Y&ref=http://www.google.com/products?um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=955&bih=510&q=halloween+candy+bar+wrapper&safe=active&ie=UTF-8&ei=ZbWHTKDcNKKy8gS8goHeDg&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CDoQrQQwAg



This company also has several good options and you can purchase them either fully assembled or just the wrappers. http://www.customcandybarwrapper.com/halloween-wrappers.htm



Another great place to search is www.etsy.com. Just search for candy bar wrappers or halloween candy wrappers and there's tons of options!


----------



## hmcloda (Sep 5, 2010)

*Candy Buffet*

I look at the wrapper colors for my candy buffet. I've used tootsie rolls (black) and reeses cups (orange) in the past. Snicker's and Hershey bars work, too. Pumpkin and Ghost Peeps are popular. I can usually find orange sour candies at speciality stores. I've orderd from acandystore.com where you can shop by color. Its super-helpful!

View attachment 12294


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow I love your candy buffet!! Very impressive and love the color combinations! Nicely done.. Where did you get your scoops and tongs? I need to get some of those. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## hmcloda (Sep 5, 2010)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> wow I love your candy buffet!! Very impressive and love the color combinations! Nicely done.. Where did you get your scoops and tongs? I need to get some of those. Thanks for the ideas!


Thanks! Good old Target. The scoops were sold invidually and the tongs were in a pack.

Have fun with it!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Target, got it!! Were they in a special section, or just with the regular cooking utensils? I looked at some in ebay, prices were good but the shipping was outrageous!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Love having candy at the party! Brings out the kid in everyone! Last year, I did jars with homemade labels - cotton candy in one with "cob webs", Yellow jelly beans "Earwax", also Walmart had gummy fingers with candy bones in them, when you snapped them, they actually broke - people were freaking out and laughing also! My coworkers think I'm nuts!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I was going through my recipe collection and found this. It could easily be renamed "Chocolate Cockroaches."

CHOCOLATE CARAMEL TURTLES 

16 oz. pkg. caramels
2 tbsp. water
3/4 lb. pecan halves
6 oz. pkg. semi-sweet chocolate chips

Melt caramels and water. Stir until melted. Arrange 36 groups of pecans, 2 inches apart on greased cookie sheet. Drop melted caramel by teaspoon on top of nuts. Cool. Melt chocolate chips. Frost top of turtle. Makes 3 dozen.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

those sound wonderful and easy to make! Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

No problem, more where that came from.


----------



## superman593 (Sep 18, 2009)

we did a candy buffet. it was a pretty big hit. check out my party pics form last year. there is a pretty good pic of the full set-up


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi!
Just an idea, but why not make a scene from your candy?
I did mine last year that took up half my table - one side was savoury, the other all sweets. i.e. chocolate paths, popping candy, all leading up to Dracula's castle which was, of course, all made of chocolate.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow you guys!! Everyones buffets are so amazing and inspirational! I am constantly impressed by everyones talents here!!


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Witchie Woman, I went by the dollar tree yesterday and they have the ice cube trays again this year......they work great for all kinds of candy and jello....... Thanks for the heads up, I found them right in the Halloween section.


----------



## CrImSoNtOuCh (Sep 6, 2008)

The Dollar store craft site had a recipe on how to make sugar skulls using the skull ice cube trays from the Dollar store . I think I'm going to have to try this out myself. 
http://dollarstorecrafts.com/2010/09/make-edible-sugar-skulls/
This link is also from the dollar store craft site http://dollarstorecrafts.com/2010/09/dollar-store-party-serving-inspiration/
using those glass vases and the glass candle stick holders with some E-6000 glue to create knock off PB apothecary jars and they added those rhinestone decals (maybe add the color of your choice instead ?) . I myself would get a glass etching kit and try to do a skull etching on the vases . I also like the idea they used the apothecary jars for . I love those chocolate covered pretzel rods. Or how about those little sugar skulls in the apothecary jars ? That would be a great candy buffet party idea .


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Poison Patty said:


> Witchie Woman, I went by the dollar tree yesterday and they have the ice cube trays again this year......they work great for all kinds of candy and jello....... Thanks for the heads up, I found them right in the Halloween section.


Thanks for the heads-up Patty! I've been meaning to get some more but I haven't had a chance to go by Dollar Tree yet this year.




CrImSoNtOuCh said:


> The Dollar store craft site had a recipe on how to make sugar skulls using the skull ice cube trays from the Dollar store . I think I'm going to have to try this out myself.
> http://dollarstorecrafts.com/2010/09/make-edible-sugar-skulls/
> This link is also from the dollar store craft site http://dollarstorecrafts.com/2010/09/dollar-store-party-serving-inspiration/
> using those glass vases and the glass candle stick holders with some E-6000 glue to create knock off PB apothecary jars and they added those rhinestone decals (maybe add the color of your choice instead ?) . I myself would get a glass etching kit and try to do a skull etching on the vases . I also like the idea they used the apothecary jars for . I love those chocolate covered pretzel rods. Or how about those little sugar skulls in the apothecary jars ? That would be a great candy buffet party idea .



Thanks for the great ideas Crimson!! I love the idea of making your own apothecary jars! They would be perfect for a candy buffet!! I love the serving platter they made as well.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, so glad I found this thread!! I hadn't ever really paid attention to candy buffet's but now that I see them, they are really cool!! I just may have to do this...but I need to get to work finding some jars, FAST. and Cheap! 

Thanks for all the pics and ideas guys, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the site CrImSoNtOuCh. Now i have to go buy those skull ice trays. I've passed them up twice at the dollar store hope they are still there maybe i'll pick up the pumpkin ice trays also


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

the good will store is a great place to find glass jars! you can even use vases, as long a you can fit your hand into them!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, Goodwill has lots of jars that will work. If you are going to put the candy in early, be sure to find jars with the plastic seals so it will remain airtight.


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

Provided you don't have anyone with a peanut allergy, the best way to serve candy corn is to mix it with salted peanuts. Thecombo of salty sweet and chewy crunchy is amazing. I'll never eat candy corn without peanuts again!


----------

